# bbc radio wales tomorrow and tuesday ..



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Miss Christine Evans' *The Irritated Consultant* programme on *Assisted Fertility *will be broadcast on *BBC Radio Wales at 5.30pm on Sunday 17 October, repeated at 5.30am on Tuesday 19 October.* If you are unable to listen then, it is usually on the internet BBC iPlayer (Wales) for a week from a few days after broadcast.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

excellent thanks Kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara. have just listened to it. it was a good interview covering lots of different areas of infertility. you were great kara and it was lovely to hear tyler.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oo looking forward to listening set my freesat to record it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00v4232/The_Irritated_Consultant_Series_3_Episode_2/

heres the link to listen if any one wants to

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt listen but will try to later

thanks hun


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Kara, just heard you on the radio, It was a great interview and was lovely to hear Tyler in the back ground.
Congrats.
Skyblu.xx


----------

